# Advice on ROTP Problem



## SMP (2 Apr 2008)

I received a call today regarding my ROTP application, it turns out that they do not have a position for me. The reason for this is an administration error occurred and something wasn't checked correctly on my file, so when I was merit listed it was overlooked (or something to that extent, I'm still trying to figure out the details). CFRC apologized for their error, and said that they had contacted HQ to make them aware of the error. HQ replied stating that all the positions for my MOC had been filled, and that calls were going out today. They couldn't really tell me of whether or not I had a chance of being accepted for this year or not, other than they would try.

I am seeking advice on where to go from here on my end, and any input would be appreciated. If I had simply received a rejection call I would be fine, but this call which disqualified me from selection due to the CRFC error is very upsetting. I have been in the PRes for over 4 years, and have been in university for 3 years. Would contact with my CO be beneficial in this case?


----------



## Ed Art (6 Apr 2008)

I don't think you should bother your CO with this issue,


----------



## DVessey (6 Apr 2008)

I would say it depends on your working relationship with your CO, or if there's anyone more junior in the unit that may be able to help you. Yes, the CO and your unit aren't really involved in the ROTP application process, however, they know you and know the system. Sometimes you have to fight the system, and the more experience you can get in your corner the better.

Can you approach them informally? I wouldn't recommend busting into his office and demanding help, but talking to your direct supervisor about it wouldn't hurt - they could give you a better idea about whether it's worth it to push the issue higher.

Good Luck!


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Apr 2008)

Go to the CFRC /D and ask for the Detachment Commander or the senior MCC. They might be able to give you an answer if you have any recourse to get your file reviewed. People are actually refusing ROTP offers so there may be another selection so you need to make sure your file is seen in case there is another selection.

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## SMP (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks. I have taken action through my CFRC Det, and was told that the issue has gone up through the chain. I was also told that if it didn't go anywhere, I would have the option to redress. I'm not overly familiar with the redress/appeal process, does anybody know if there are any documents readily available that I could read through to help in my case? I've searched through the DAOD's/QR&O's briefly with no luck. If anyone can think of any other things that I could be doing to assist or advocate for myself, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2008)

Grievance Manual


----------

